# "Pay what you wish" from Soundtoys



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This Holiday season, pay only what you wish for Soundtoys’ “Little” plug-ins and 100% of your purchase will be donated to help save lives. This special pricing will be offered for a different Little plug-in each week, starting today with the amazing Little MicroShift stereo widening plug-in.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry, I forgot the link:
soundtoys.com


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The just added Little Radiator


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This week's a delay 
https://www.soundtoys.com/product/little-primaltap/


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

...and a free compressor


----------

